# Announced: Nikon D7500 specs



## xps (Apr 12, 2017)

https://www.dpreview.com/news/9743513906/nikon-announces-midrange-d7500-dslr

Not spectacular, but some big "plusses" of features. 
8fps and 50! Raw bursts...
4K...


And for the same price oft the 80D. I hope canon will compeed


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 12, 2017)

Some good upgrades and some questionable downgrades compared to D7200. Also don't understand why that SD slot is UHS-I with 144Mbps video. Still don't understand why they pulled out dual SD slots and kept USB 2.0 port(and went to terrible micro USB). 50 frame buffer in RAW mode is seriously impressive.


----------



## Daan Stam (Apr 12, 2017)

I am really wondering about the 90d with the 800d and 77d being basicly a 80d and the d7500 being like this. 
When is the 90d coming and with what kind of specs?


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 12, 2017)

daaningrid said:


> I am really wondering about the 90d with the 800d and 77d being basicly a 80d and the d7500 being like this.
> When is the 90d coming and with what kind of specs?


Unlike Nikon/Sony, Canon has a far more stable release schedule for cameras. Dont think we will see 90D for atleast another year, maybe even 2 years considering slow down of camera market, Canon might just slow down new camera release.


----------



## K (Apr 12, 2017)

Nikon has taken a huge step BACKWARD by omitting the 2nd card slot. They have taken a page out of Canon's playbook.

Reasons could be many - such as:

Now that Nikon has a flagship APS-C, and 8fps version with the same sensor would undermine that camera. This is the classic crippling tactic to push anyone with any aspirations to do pro work on the cheap up to the flagships. Want data security? Pay $2,000.

An apologist reason could be that the enthusiast consumer base that buys these, might not put 2 slots to use that much. This all depends on market research done. I doubt this conclusion. Anyone dropping $1K+ on a body in this day and age is more than an enthusiast. 

In my opinion, due to cell phone camera advancements and the death of point and shoots - the new "enthusiast" realm is entry level DSLR. 

Former "enthusiast" and serious-amateur DSLR's are today's entry level pro cameras. Canon and Nikon respond to this by ensuring certain time-saving and data-saving features are not available. A lot of people are making money with 60D, 70D, and Nikon D7000, D7100, D7200....


The move to a lower megapixel sensor is also a step-backward. Sure, on APS-C it's probably better to not have more MP as the sensor just can't get the most out of those megapixels. However, the 24MP Sony sensor in the previous generation is amazing. Perhaps the best APS-C sensor of all time.


I suspect they did this to up the FPS and more importantly, to use a Nikon design. This saves them money over paying Sony for their sensors. Sony does mark them up. They cut out this middle-man supplier and their profit taking.

This 20MP sensor isn't bad at all. It's actually really good...but it will always appear as a step back. It doesn't seem so on a camera like the D500 because that's a new camera and a 10fps speedster.

4K is BS. Just there to get on the specs sheets to compete. I doubt anyone creating quality 4K footage would choose this or any of the wannabe 4K DSLR rigs...

This camera is basically just cheap speed for Nikon users. Shame, the D7000 line was great. Trying to compete with Canon and following their steps is bad idea. They had addressed a need that Canon and others did not.

This is what happens in corporate shakedowns and restructures. They come in there and basically say everything they did was wrong, and then copy the market leader. That doesn't always work. In fact, it rarely does.


I'll be glad to pick up a D7200 on discount...amazing APS-C camera.


----------



## ritholtz (Apr 12, 2017)

xps said:


> https://www.dpreview.com/news/9743513906/nikon-announces-midrange-d7500-dslr
> 
> Not spectacular, but some big "plusses" of features.
> 8fps and 50! Raw bursts...
> ...


4k seems to be the best future from this release. Looks like they went back on MP count. Is there any kid of pdaf on sensor on this one? Nikon is yet to implement some kind of on sensor pdaf tracking during videos. Canon with dual pixel AF and Sony with on sensor pdaf are running with live view tracking in each release.


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 13, 2017)

Unless you count the 1Ds3+1D4 --> 1DX 'merging' as a straight sequel (which many don't), I can't recall another time a sequel/next version/Mk II of an established product line has gone _down_ in MP.

We're in a photography forum so I think we all realize how small a resolution difference 24 vs. 20 MP is, and that the D500 sensor is quite good.

But to consumers -- right or wrong -- other than sensor size this is probably the #1 defining metric of 'better' price point-wise, prestige-wise, etc. 

So as a photographer I find 20 MP to be fine, but I really wonder how the market will take it.

- A


----------

